# Thunder Bay River Salmon



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just recently moved my family from out in the country to a couple of blocks from the Thunder Bay river. Hubby and I have been out fishing a few times already.

Tonight as we were getting settled in, this boat when trolling by and they were reeling in a nice sized pike. Then not even 5 minutes later, the hauled in a BEAUTIFUL King Salmon. Another guy across the river said he hasn't seen on that early in the river before. Oh yeah I was SUPER jealous. They were in a decent sized boat with downriggers and 1 of the guys had Army pants on and they all had what I would call military hair cut.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The TBR used to get quite a few returning Kings every fall, but the numbers have really declined since about 2004, when lake Huron crashed. There are still some to be had, to be sure. But not in the numbers they used to be. 

It is kind of interesting, because pretty good sized boats can get right up to 9th St dam, but not past it upstream. Just a city block or so downstream the river was dredged to be quite deep, and wide, a long time ago. Most fishing is done in the first 200 yards below the dam.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> The TBR used to get quite a few returning Kings every fall, but the numbers have really declined since about 2004, when lake Huron crashed. There are still some to be had, to be sure. But not in the numbers they used to be.
> 
> It is kind of interesting, because pretty good sized boats can get right up to 9th St dam, but not past it upstream. Just a city block or so downstream the river was dredged to be quite deep, and wide, a long time ago. Most fishing is done in the first 200 yards below the dam.



They were going from the mouth at the lake up to just past the bridge by the NOAA building. They hooked this one while heading upstream near what could be considered 3rd ave.


----------

